# SOURIN AIR POD Cartridges WANTED URGENTLY



## MrDeedz (16/8/18)

Hello Vendors, Please tell me who has stock of the SOURIN AIR Pod CARTRIDGES please.


----------



## Gizmo (16/8/18)

We had stock arrive today, most stock should arrive at VK branches tomorrow.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## MrDeedz (16/8/18)

Gizmo said:


> We had stock arrive today, most stock should arrive at VK branches tomorrow.


thank you sir, will pop by at HQ (4ways) down the road tomorrow, or perhaps today by any chance?


----------



## Gizmo (16/8/18)

Yes it should be there by 5PM.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## OnePowerfulCorsa (16/8/18)

https://www.thevapeindustry.co.za/search?type=product&q=suorin

Reactions: Thanks 2


----------

